# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Këngëtari Ibrahim Tatlises në gjendje kritike

## muslimani72

Raportet nga Turqia thonë se sulmues të panjohur e kanë qëlluar në kokë këngëtarin e popullarizuar, Ibrahim Tatlises. Ai tash është në gjendje kritike.
Para sulmit kundër tij dhe një ndihmësi të tij, gjatë natës në Stamboll, këngëtari kurd Tatlises, e kishte mbajtur shoun e tij muzikor në televizion. Motivi i sulmit nuk është i qartë. Tatlises ka pasur edhe role në filma dhe merret edhe me biznes. /REL/

----------


## Hard

.....akshami mos e zoft....

----------


## Nete

> Raportet nga Turqia thonë se sulmues të panjohur e kanë qëlluar në kokë këngëtarin e popullarizuar, Ibrahim Tatlises. Ai tash është në gjendje kritike.
> Para sulmit kundër tij dhe një ndihmësi të tij, gjatë natës në Stamboll, këngëtari kurd Tatlises, e kishte mbajtur shoun e tij muzikor në televizion. Motivi i sulmit nuk është i qartë. Tatlises ka pasur edhe role në filma dhe merret edhe me biznes. /REL/


Shume lajm i keq,shpresoj te ndodhe ndonje mrekulli,por gjendja ishte kritike.. :i hutuar: 

P.sh zemerzinjte mos te shkruajne ne kete teme.

----------


## e panjohura

Eshte nje kengetare humanist,nuk dij pse te mallkohet?Ka shum familje qe i ka ne mbikqyrje,por...tema eshte e postuar gabimisht tek ,,muzika shqiptare''
Ps.Edhe nese shpeton si degjova nga lajmet e fundit,do te mbetet i paralizuar ne anen e majt!

----------


## muslimani72

Ne fakt une e postova tek arena nderkombtare ,por me siguri moderatoret e kane sjelle tek muzika shqiptare,sepse vete viktima ishte kengtare,sidoqofte shpresojme qe te sherohet .Ju lusim qe te komentoni si njerez ose po mos komentoni fare

----------


## A.V.A.T.A.R

Ishalla shpeton se eshte kengetar shum i mire, e ti Hard ta paska pre rrugen qe po e mallkon ?

----------


## Hard

...ha mor ky goma hala Gjall a?
se paskan zon nemt e mija.....

.....(mosi akshami e paska zan)

Sabahi mos  e qelt.....

----------


## Rina_87

> .....(mosi akshami e paska zan)
> 
> Sabahi mos  e qelt.....


 :pa dhembe:  ....... edhe nëse e celë, s'ka mundësi me kendu mo, se n'kry e kishin plagosë.

na i pastë marr t'ligat.  lool

----------


## goldian

a keni nej foto te ketij ju lutem

----------


## Nete

> ....... edhe nëse e celë, s'ka mundësi me kendu mo, se n'kry e kishin plagosë.
> 
> na i pastë marr t'ligat.  lool


Rina si eshte kjo ndjenje qesharake,kur u plagoska dikush ne koke,pamarr parasysh a eshte kengetare, a do te kendoje a jo,te pakten mos u zgerdhini se nerva jeni duke me shkuar.

----------


## Hard

> ....... edhe nëse e celë, s'ka mundësi me kendu mo, se n'kry e kishin plagosë.
> 
> na i pastë marr t'ligat.  lool


....ej aje Femer ti ?  :ngerdheshje: 

a se ngon Brahimin a? , Brahimin me musteqe ....

----------


## Hard

> a keni nej foto te ketij ju lutem


..,.,,hgaghaghaghgahghaghaghaghaghaghghaghaghaghag  h.... :ngerdheshje: 


...nuk ki ide sa kam kesh me ket fjal

----------


## Rina_87

> Rina si eshte kjo ndjenje qesharake,kur u plagoska dikush ne koke,pamarr parasysh a eshte kengetare, a do te kendoje a jo,te pakten mos u zgerdhini se nerva jeni duke me shkuar.


Po Nete tash s'mund te ndryshojme kurgjo. Qajtem apo qeshem ska kurfare ndikimi. Une qesha me komentet e Hard lidhur me "Brahimin me musteqe"  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Nete

> a keni nej foto te ketij ju lutem




Perveq se kengetare i mir,eshte edhe humanist,mban disa familje te varfera,plus edhe nuk me kujtohet ne cilin vend ka ndertuar nje spital te madh vetem per ta.

----------


## Hard

> Po Nete tash s'mund te ndryshojme kurgjo. Qajtem apo qeshem ska kurfare ndikimi. Une qesha me komentet e Hard lidhur me "Brahimin me musteqe"


...jo mos kesh , mos kesh hiq Rin , se spo t'ka hije .... :ngerdheshje: 

qu mos i hap syt , qu Flamurin gjysem shtize ....edhe diten e sotit me shpall dit zie ... :ngerdheshje: 

..p.s. hala Goma.... gjall a?

sa ikish pas ble do tesha t'reja ...

----------


## Hard

....kish hec more ky Tipi.....

Tung....

----------


## aska_peja

mu ka dhimt shum, kam qen dy her ne koncert te ti live, nuk besoj se do del ndo nje kengetar turk ose kyrd qe do kendoj ma mir se ky

----------


## Kosovar2006

Kjo Vrasje kan ndodhur perqkak qe Ibrahim Tatlises eshte kandiduar ne partine e Erdogani dhe PKK e konsideroj ket si nje far tradhtie dhe urdheroj Hasmin e tij Abdullah Ucmak te vras. Hasmin i cili e ka pas falur dhe paguar gjakun dhe ishin ne Pajtim. Po ndodhi qka ndodhi aji pshtoji me KATER plumba ne Koke dhe permisohet

----------


## ARKIA

Shume aktor dhe kengetar bekri. I uroj sherim te plote
Nuk do te pushoj se degjuari kenget e tij.

----------


## ganimet

Ibrahim Tatlisses ..spo mund shkruaj e ta shpreh ter pikllimin tim per ty.
Paj veq plisi sit rrinte ,si shqiptar mer.
Ibo show ska më.
O Ibrahim po Hyljen e ofqarve ku po e le.
Ti nuk shkoje mir me Emrahin ,as me Turkanin .
Kush te goditi ...
Valla kengtar i mir ke qen po edhe musliman hiq.

Pom dhimet Beni se vet po ngushllohem e po e llogaris se me nuk je me gjaria doren tua majt nluc..

----------

